# Prewar Bicycle Elgin Blackhawk Falcon Mens Twinbar Tank Bike Deluxe



## tomsjack (Feb 2, 2020)

Prewar Bicycle Elgin Blackhawk Falcon Mens Twinbar Tank Bike Deluxe On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-Bicycle-Elgin-Blackhawk-Falcon-Mens-Twinbar-Tank-Bike-Deluxe/264621209224?


----------



## stoney (Feb 3, 2020)

Nice Falcon, that belongs to a fellow Caber-Brady Clark.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Feb 3, 2020)

LooooooVeeeee it!!!!

Thanks for sharing....


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 13, 2020)

stoney said:


> Nice Falcon, that belongs to a fellow Caber-Brady Clark.



Thanks for the help @stoney.  The bike is on it’s way.


----------



## stoney (Feb 14, 2020)

Congrats Chris, what a great bike. Glad to be of some assistance.


----------

